# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Ιτέας [Historic photos of Itea]

## Nicholas Peppas

For some reason I have ended with numerous *Itea* postcards, especially postcards of the 1905-25 period. Why? Itea was the only port for those who were visiting _Delphi_ in the beginning of the 20th century.

My aunt _Marika Veloudiou_ (1894-1990; http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...d=154634&ct=47) who was a noted guide (η πρώτη ελληνίδα ξεναγός) and archeologist was telling me in the 1970s that it was impossible to go to Delphi via Arachova in the 1930s. The road was for goats only. So, all the Greek and (mostly) German ships with German and French tourists were stopping in Itea. Then, the ascend to Delphi was done with mules and donkeys and was taking several hours. This is how all the actors and spectators attended the famour _Delphikes Eortes_ of 1927 that were organized by _Angelos and Eva (Palmer) Sikelianou_. See also http://www.theaterinfo.gr/abouttheat...tes/index.html
These major revival celebrations led to the reexamination of the Ancient Athenian drama and led to the revival of Aeschylos', Euripides' and Sophocles' tragedies in the 1950s by the National Theater.

_As an example of a regular passenger line to Itea, in 1909_ _Werft Lines of Syros was doing (evey Thursday at 8:00 pm) the route Piraeus, Corinth, Itea, Naupaktos, Aegion, Patras, Ithaca, Leukas, Preveza, Koprana and Karvasaras!!! The last two stop are simply incredible! Koprana is the "port" of Arta and Karvasaras is today's Amphilohia!_

Here are now the postcards of Itea. First one from 1912

Itea 1912.jpg

Then one from 1918; _note the hotel Delphi_ (!)

Itea 1918 c.jpg

Another nice view of the harbor in 1918

Itea 1918.jpg

And a more recent postcard of 1953

Itea 1953.jpg

Here is a postcard showing Itea from Delphi. The reader can understand how tourists were coming up to Delphi from the Itean harbor.

Itea Delphi.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Ιτέας που δημοσιευθηκε στο περιοδικό "Στερεά Ελλάς" τ.12ου 2008, στο αρθρο του Γιάννη Χαλάτση " Ο κόσμος της ακτοπλοιας στον Κορινθιακό κόλπο(1830-1970)".
Αναζητείται το όνομα του επιβατηγού (πιθανόν κρουαζιερόπλοιου) στην κεφαλή του μώλου, ενώ υπάρχει και 2ο στα αριστερά και πίσω που μόλις διακρίνεται.

itea.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To καράβι στο κέντρο είναι ένα απο τα Γιουγκοσλάβικα Jastran και Jugoslavia (το σημερινό ΕΡΜΗΣ της Ηπειρωτικής). Υπήρχε και τρίτο αδελφάκι με διαφορές όμως που το αποκλύουν.
Το άλλο στα αριστερά δεν το ξεχωρίζω. Υπάρχει και ένα πιο μεγάλο πλοίο πίσω απο το αλιευτικό Ιτέα που δεν αναγνωρίζω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To καράβι στο κέντρο είναι ένα απο τα Γιουγκοσλάβικα Jastran και Jugoslavia (το σημερινό ΕΡΜΗΣ της Ηπειρωτικής). Υπήρχε και τρίτο αδελφάκι με διαφορές όμως που το αποκλύουν.
> Το άλλο στα αριστερά δεν το ξεχωρίζω. Υπάρχει και ένα πιο μεγάλο πλοίο πίσω απο το αλιευτικό Ιτέα που δεν αναγνωρίζω.


Unfortunately I cannot recognize them either. They are definitely cruise ships as by the 1960s there was no regular passenger liner serving Itea except for the Aegion-Itea line. Yet, the latter was served by the primitive ferry boats of the early 1960s and I do not recall a "regular ship" in that line..

----------


## a.molos

Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο μας τον Νικόλα που μας στέλνει καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες απο την άλλη άκρη της γής. Το ferry ΑΛΚΥΩΝ, που συνέδεε την ΙΤέα με το Αίγιο, ενίοτε και το Γαλαξίδι. Η φωτό απο την Γεωγραφία του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΟΥ, τόμος ΕΛΛΑΣ έκδοση του 1965.

Itea-Egio.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Ιτέας που δημοσιευθηκε στο περιοδικό "Στερεά Ελλάς" τ.12ου 2008, στο αρθρο του Γιάννη Χαλάτση " Ο κόσμος της ακτοπλοιας στον Κορινθιακό κόλπο(1830-1970)".


Thanks for this wonderful photo of Itea that gives a very busy port that I simply do not remember in the 1960s. I doubt the chronology of this picture




> Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο μας τον Νικόλα που μας στέλνει καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες απο την άλλη άκρη της γής. Το ferry ΑΛΚΥΩΝ, που συνέδεε την ΙΤέα με το Αίγιο, ενίοτε και το Γαλαξίδι. Η φωτό απο την Γεωγραφία του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΟΥ, τόμος ΕΛΛΑΣ έκδοση του 1965.


Ah, what a nice picture!!!! Thanks. I still have all my highschool books (1960-66) but I have not had time to look at them. Thanks

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading two more photos of *Itea* from the very early 1960s from Leonidas Kouvaris' _Encyclopedia and Atlas of Greece_ (Spyropouloi and Koumandareas, Athens , 1964)

First a wonderful view of the pier, better shown in a later picture above

Itea.jpg

And then one more more photo of *Itea* from 1963 from Leonidas Kouvaris' _Encyclopedia and Atlas of Greece_ (Spyropouloi and Koumandareas, Athens , 1964)

Itea 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> And then one more more photo of *Itea* from 1963 from Leonidas Kouvaris' _Encyclopedia and Atlas of Greece_ (Spyropouloi and Koumandareas, Athens , 1964)
> 
> Itea 2.jpg


A very nice, old (1894) article about a voyage from Corinth to Itea can be found in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...671#post204671

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very nice and very atmospheric photo from the 1950s

Itea.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο πλανα απο οικογενειακο κινηματογραφικο φιλμ των 8 μμ του 1963. Δυο φωτογραφιες απο _αγνωστο κρουαζιεροπλοιο δεμενο στην προβλητα της Ιτεας_. _Ποιο ειναι;_ 

Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα... Απο 8 mm σε βιντεο, μετα σε DVD και μετα φωτογραφια...

Itea.jpgItea2.jpg

Two stills from home movie of our family of 8 mm of 1963. Two photos of an unknown cruise ship at _Itea_. *Which one is it?*

----------


## Ellinis

> Δυο πλανα απο οικογενειακο κινηματογραφικο φιλμ των 8 μμ του 1963. Δυο φωτογραφιες απο _αγνωστο κρουαζιεροπλοιο δεμενο στην προβλητα της Ιτεας_. _Ποιο ειναι;_ 
> 
> Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα... Απο 8 mm σε βιντεο, μετα σε DVD και μετα φωτογραφια...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55166Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55167
> 
> Two stills from home movie of our family of 8 mm of 1963. Two photos of an unknown cruise ship at _Itea_. *Which one is it?*


Είναι ένα από τα Γιουγκοσλάβικα κρουαζιερόπλοια JADRAN, JEDINSTVO ή JUGOSLAVIJA. Το τελευταίο υπάρχει ακόμη δεμένο στη Ελευσίνα ως ΕΡΜΗΣ, ενώ το JADRAN είναι πλωτό εστιατόριο στο Καναδά. Για τη σχετική σύγκρισή δείτε εδώ

----------


## esperos

> Είναι ένα από τα Γιουγκοσλάβικα κρουαζιερόπλοια JADRAN, JEDINSTVO ή JUGOSLAVIJA. Το τελευταίο υπάρχει ακόμη δεμένο στη Ελευσίνα ως ΕΡΜΗΣ, ενώ το JADRAN είναι πλωτό εστιατόριο στο Καναδά. Για τη σχετική σύγκρισή δείτε εδώ


 
Είναι  το  JEDINSTVO  βεβαίως  βεβαίως!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανιο φιλμ απο την βιβλιοθηκη  του Institut National de l'Audiovisuel  (ΙΝΑ) απο τις 9 Μαιου 1959
http://ha.ina.fr/video/CPF86642658/mediterranee.fr.html

Απο το προγραμμα  Voyage sans passeport με τον Gilles Simon και την Ir&#232;ne Chagneau.

Περιλαμβανει απιθανα πλανα απο διαφορα μερη της Ελλαδος.  Δειτε το με την ησυχια σας

•    ΙΤΕΑ 2:03 μεχρι 3:10


Itea.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καρτ ποστάλ της Ιτέας με ένα από τα αδελφά γιουγκοσλάβικα κρουαζιερόπλοια Opatija ή Orebic (σχετικά εδώ) και μια "παντόφλα".
itea.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία, επανέρχομαι στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία μιας και κατάφερα να αναγνωρίσω και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία.



> Φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Ιτέας που δημοσιευθηκε στο περιοδικό "Στερεά Ελλάς" τ.12ου 2008, στο αρθρο του Γιάννη Χαλάτση " Ο κόσμος της ακτοπλοιας στον Κορινθιακό κόλπο(1830-1970)".
> Αναζητείται το όνομα του επιβατηγού (πιθανόν κρουαζιερόπλοιου) στην κεφαλή του μώλου, ενώ υπάρχει και 2ο στα αριστερά και πίσω που μόλις διακρίνεται.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30799





> To καράβι στο κέντρο είναι ένα απο τα Γιουγκοσλάβικα Jastran και Jugoslavia (το σημερινό ΕΡΜΗΣ της Ηπειρωτικής). Υπήρχε και τρίτο αδελφάκι με διαφορές όμως που το αποκλύουν.
> Το άλλο στα αριστερά δεν το ξεχωρίζω. Υπάρχει και ένα πιο μεγάλο πλοίο πίσω απο το αλιευτικό Ιτέα που δεν αναγνωρίζω.


Πιο κοντά δεξιά βλέπουμε το μότορσιπ ΙΤΕΑ (το έχουμε δει εδώ και εδώ). Ακριβώς πίσω του είναι το παλιό γιουγκοσλάβικο κρουαζιερόπλοιο PARTIZANKA (σχετικά εδώ). Στην άλλη πλευρά του μώλου και πίσω από το μότορσιπ πρέπει να είναι το επίσης γιουγκοσλάβικο CRES (σχετικά εδώ)

----------


## a.molos

ITEA..jpgΜια φωτογραφία της Ιτέας, απο διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο που κυκλοφόρησε πριν απο 2-3 χρόνια για την γιορτή του νεραντζιού !  Διακρίνεται το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ  και ένα ακόμη πλοίο. Ποιό μπορεί να είναι?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μικρό το δείγμα Αντώνη, και δυσδιάκριτο. Ωστόσο θα ρισκάρω να πω το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΚΑΛΥΨΩ της Louis Cruises. Τουλάχιστον αυτό μου θυμίζει.

----------


## BOBKING

Εγκρίθηκε είναι το Καλυψώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ITEA..jpgΜια φωτογραφία της Ιτέας, απο διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο που κυκλοφόρησε πριν απο 2-3 χρόνια για την γιορτή του νεραντζιού !  Διακρίνεται το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ  και ένα ακόμη πλοίο. Ποιό μπορεί να είναι?


Μάλλον το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ ήταν εκεί λόγω κοινωνικού τουρισμού.

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ της Ιτέας τραβηγμένη από μια "παντόφλα". Αριστερά βλέπουμε το ρουμάνικο φορτηγό BUZAU (ναυπήγησης 1961).

itea 1.jpg

----------

